# World Series



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll admit that though I grew up a HUGE baseball fan, I've not watched a single major league game this year. Until last night. 

I'm not a fan of the Royals or Mets, but that game last night was one of the most fun baseball games I've ever watched. Anyone else stay up late?


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Yep, I'm in the same boat as you, hadn't watched a single game all year and then I turned this on shortly after the in-the-park homerun and watched most of it to the end. At about 10:30 last night I was kicking myself for having turned the game on since I was hoping to go to bed early. But there was no way I was turning it off once it got into extra innings. 

Great game, and I'm guessing this will be a great series.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Atlanta fan here...but as stated before; I don't watch much if any (none this year) but watched the entire game last night. should be a great series!


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

That game-tying homerun in the eighth or ninth inning was pretty awesome. Straight away center in a pitcher's park, crazy. I was glad to see the 1st baseman's error didn't cause them to lose the game (although I do think he should have gotten in front of the ball to at least knock it down).


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

didn't watch but sounded like it was entertaining! I'll tune in for game two. Wish they'd cut the season to 50 games and you'd see viewership increase.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh not to mention the compelling story about the Royals starting pitcher whose dad had passed away earlier in the day but wasn't informed until after he was done. Crazy, especially since several media outlets were reporting it prior to and during the game, but Fox elected not to talk about it for fear that he'd see it in in the clubhouse in-between innings.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

When the Mets rolled out Bartolo Colon to pitch, I was like, "Is that dude still alive?" But the old "super sized" Dominican got it done, for a couple of innings anyway. What a fun game! I know I'll be watching more a this point. Two very good, evenly matched, and fun to watch teams.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Game 2,wahoo won me some money:mrgreen:


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, game 2 wasn't so close of a game. Great game though if you're hoping for the Royals to win.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GEAUX Royals !!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought game 2 was fantastic. The approach the Royals take with their batting is just a fun brand of baseball to watch. They just don't miss the ball. If they swing, they make contact. It may be 6-7 foul balls, but eventually one will go into play. Those guys never strike out. Baseball on TV really isn't my thing - but I'm loving the world series. I'll be watching game 3 tonight for sure!


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, seems like this game 3 is already proving to be an entertaining game. Only the second inning and already had two lead changes.


----------

